# Let's speculate about the next R3



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

So the R3 has been on the market, essentially unchanged since 2006. Anyone want to take a guess on when they'll come out with the next generation? Maybe the R4? Roubaix in April?

Note: I've not heard anything about this nor do I suggest that the existing R3 is outdated or is in need of update. Just interesting conversation.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

No more slope frames


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

1-1/8" - 1-1/2" steerer


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

BB30

Starnut


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

IMHO.. nothing to change with the R3 frame. The first time I saw the design I knew it would be a classic. Yes, I ride one as well... What do people think of the '08 white frameset? How does the 3T fork ride?


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Why doesn't Cervelo make its own forks?


----------



## krank (Dec 1, 2008)

I can see a wheelset made specifically for a Cervelo.


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

rollin nolan, I think that the "Wolf" line up of forks would classify as Cervelo made no? They just haven't had much success with design moving to production. I haven't ridden a wolf fork but I don't think there are many people out there who are a fan of them. I think Cervelo's parnterships with other component makers in the new team they have will help them out alot.


----------



## krank (Dec 1, 2008)

Good interview w/vroomen

http://road.cc/


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

thanks for the link, love the look on Gerard's face when the interviewer "tries" to compare the Cevelo test team to L.A's Formula 1 team


----------



## krank (Dec 1, 2008)

I laughed at that part as well


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

bikemech said:


> rollin nolan, I think that the "Wolf" line up of forks would classify as Cervelo made no? They just haven't had much success with design moving to production. I haven't ridden a wolf fork but I don't think there are many people out there who are a fan of them. I think Cervelo's parnterships with other component makers in the new team they have will help them out alot.


Aren't Wolf forks made by True Temper. From what I remember of the Wolf recall press release it sounded like Cervelo and Wolf were having a major failing out. 

I'm not saying that I think there is something wrong, performance wise with using an outsourced fork. I just think it's weird that most other manufacturers build their own forks while Cervelo outsources. Does anyone know why? 

From a design / aesthetics point of view, I always thought it was weird that a red Soloist Carbon had a black Alpha Q or Easton fork that didn't match. They've solved that problem for 09 as the 3T forks are painted to match the frames.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

since we are purely speculating.....

perhaps there will be no R3 at all in Cervelo future model line-up. 

with S1,S2,S3 and RS, does R3 need to exist, next year? RS is required for those needing a race bike with taller head tube and longer chainstays and the S1-2-3 handles the rest. R3looks like an orphan to me even in current 2009 line-up. 

Last few seasons Paris-Roubaix bikes appeared to be hybrid between R3 and RS, they had R3 front end and RS back end. 

Flame away! 8^)


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Well that's going to make it difficult for me to buy and R4 next year now isn't it. I guess the S3 is the ultimate "have your cake and eat it too" bike. Light, aero, stiff and comfy. That's one pricey cake though.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

The S3 has a limited amount of wheels the are compatible.


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

rollin nolan said:


> So the R3 has been on the market, essentially unchanged since 2006. Anyone want to take a guess on when they'll come out with the next generation? Maybe the R4? Roubaix in April?


Perhaps,PEZ cycling recently had some clues to support your speculation.As reported in PEZ Dan Lloyd interview:<br>

As reported in PEZ Dan Lloyd interview:<br>

<b> "_"PEZ: How’s the new wheels; and are you testing anything?</b><br><br>
Dan: Brilliant; it’s a fantastic bike - we’re on the S2 but will be riding different frames as the year goes on. I’ve got a special bike here at home which I’m testing, it’s pretty radical but I can’t tell you anything about it. Roger Hammond is testing new equipment too, for use in the cobbled classics.""_


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Dan: Brilliant; it’s a fantastic bike - we’re on the S2 but will be riding different frames as the year goes on. I’ve got a special bike here at home which I’m testing, it’s pretty radical but I can’t tell you anything about it. Roger Hammond is testing new equipment too, for use in the cobbled classics.""[/I][/QUOTE]


Well that's an intersting tidbit isn't it. That doesn't exactly throw gasoline on my speculation fire, but it's certainly enought to make one think something new is on the way. 

I hope they take an integrated approach to any future designs like some of the other manufacturers have. A new R4 with a proprietary fork with tapered steerer, BB30 and an integrated seatpost would be totally awesome.


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

rollin nolan said:


> A new R4 with a proprietary fork with tapered steerer, BB30 and an integrated seatpost would be totally awesome.


Gerard has been quoted as saying ISP are idiotic, so I am not sure how quickly we will see one from Cervelo.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Maybe they will bring back the super prodigy instead of introducing a new R3 or R4? 
that would be sweet.


----------

